# Minimum tank size for RC shrimp?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes you can.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

epicfish said:


> Yes you can.


I'll second that!

Mustafa won't agree with us though!

-Andrew


----------



## pdc2104 (Jan 1, 2008)

I checked out "Mustafa". He suggests 10 gallons, but that's for how many shrimp?

I just want a few. How many could live in a 2.5 gal? And is an internal Whisper filter suitable?

Thanks!!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

FYI - I had 50+ RCS, Minami, and RCS/Minami mutts in a 2.5g with a wimpy red-sea nano filter with just floss in it for several months. Note that this was no substrate, no filter changes, no water changes, no ferts, no nothing except top offs, 12hrs/day of 20w SCF, and about 5 Hikari crab cuisine pellets a day. The tank was absolutely filled with moss. No scape, no nothing. Just shrimp and moss. The population was getting too high, so I moved them over to a 10g. Breeding like crazy there now too.

I've even kept a few RCS in an 8oz. glass of water on the windowsill with just some moss in it to get rid of some algae...

I think you can easily keep 25+ with no problem. Start with a few, and they will naturally level off at whatever the tank can hold.

Yeah, a whisper filter is okay, but does take up a lot of room in a 2.5g. I believe I paid about $6.50 NEW for the red sea nano...those or the Azoo ones can be found at most decent LFSs.


----------



## pdc2104 (Jan 1, 2008)

Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

pdc2104 said:


> I checked out "Mustafa". He suggests 10 gallons, but that's for how many shrimp?
> 
> I just want a few. How many could live in a 2.5 gal? And is an internal Whisper filter suitable?
> 
> Thanks!!


Thats for a good sized colony, like a hundred plus. But I don't know how you fit all these shrimp into the small tanks everybody. I also use 10g as minimum but for a 2.5g I would probably start with around 5 with at least 1 female. 

I would use a redsea one as well, I've seen that internal filter used before but it takes a LOT of room and also will kill shrimp when then crawl into the prop of the filter:icon_roll Unless you like natural selection I would go with the red sea nano filter...

-Andrew


----------



## pdc2104 (Jan 1, 2008)

> I believe I paid about $6.50 NEW for the red sea nano...those or the Azoo ones can be found at most decent LFSs.


I can't find either of those in Canada. Big Al's did have the Red Sea one, but seem not to now. When I emailed DrsF&S about shipping on the Azoo filter, they told me it would be 92.00.


----------



## CAN_chic (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you considered the ZooMed 501 canister filter? It would leave you with so much left over space in your tank, and PetSmart sells them in their turtle/reptile section


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

If you can't find any other out of tank solutions you want a air driven sponge should work well.

-Andrew


----------



## pdc2104 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll think I'll go with the small corner air driven sponge filter, since there's no Petsmart or ZooMed small filters available here. 

I"ve never used a sponge filter. Will cycling the tank be the same process as with any other filter? Could I put a piece of seasoned filter floss from my cycled tanks under the sponge to speed up the process?

Tks again.


----------

